# Before and after pics



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I am starting this thread to give hope to those who are just starting their build.Sometimes it is hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel but hard work does pay off. Compared to some on this site my car started out in great shape but still there has been a huge transformation. I am also looking for everyone else to post their b4 and after pics


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Are you trying to give me hope, or just taunting me ???????!!!!!:lol: Seriously, looking good !


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

more


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

WOW and WOW


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

cool thread idea. crusty she is looking absolutely great! i've followed your build on here since the beginning and am amazed with your work on all levels. going stock like i did is one thing, but doing custom work like your doing is a another level. nice nice job. arty: your brother would be extremely proud of this build :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Great idea for a thread,

The 67's interior and body looked good when I purchased it, my project was to clean up the engine compartment, new control arm bushings, tranny rebuild, rear end rebuild (4.11 to 3.42 chevy 12 bolt), 4 wheel disc brakes and repaint the engine pontiac metalic blue,


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Hi Randy,
Nice job!
We are starting on the 65 Hardtop body. Got it on the rotisserie. Since we have to do floors, trunkpan, braces, qtrs and probably wheelhouses, are your 66 restoration pictures still posted somewhere? YOu did such a great job, I wanted to consult them for reference, thanks.
Kevin and Joseph 
Fishers, Indiana


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, here is a link to page 22 or you can click on the My Photos (471) link under my avatar; most of those images are 2048 X 1536 pixels when expanded to full size, feel free to upload your pictures to the photo gallery,

GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - 05GTO Gallery


----------

